# Sold OKUMA LINE COUNTER REELS FOR SALE,pending pic up Saturday



## walldancer (May 8, 2015)

Item 1 - brand new okuma 30 line counters for sale $150 for both. Item 2 - okuma 20 line counters, used only a couple times,like new,loaded with brand new maxium ultra green mono but decided to go another way, $200 for all 3.Pickup only in mentor ohio,lake county.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk
Pending pickup Saturday


----------



## Beagler410 (Mar 21, 2020)

PM sent.


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

I will take those convector 30D reels if you still have them available. Sent you a PM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

